# Substrat für Pflanzkörbe



## Sabine-Schubunkin (18. Aug. 2008)

Guten Tag zusammen,

wir haben einen kleinen Teich angelegt, ca. 650 Liter, der auch 5 Schubunkins beherbergt. Ich weiss, dass das sehr umstritten gesehen wird, möchte aber trotzdem nicht darauf verzichten  . Als alte Aquarianerin hatte ich 50 Fische auf 100 L, daher werden jetzt die 650 L wohl 5 kleine Fischchen vertragen. Wir haben einen Innenfilter von Oase, ich hoffe, der hilft, das Wasser im Gleichgewicht zu halten oder besser, erst einmal zu bekommen 

Meine Frage: Ich habe bis jetzt 3 kleine Büschel __ Wasserpest darin und 4 Pflanzkörbe mit 8 PFlanzen (__ Binsen, __ Schilf, __ Hechtkraut und etwas, dessen Namen mir jetzt nicht einfällt), ausserdem 2 Schwimmpflanzen, WAsserhyazinthe und ein Schwimmfarn. Auf Anraten unseres Ansprechpartners habe ich in die Pflanzkörbe erst Zeitungspapier gelegt, dann Teicherde und als Abschluss Kies. Nachdem ich jetzt bei Euch gelesen habe, war das wohl nicht so gut, oder? Habe ich es richtig erfasst, dass mittelgrober Sand die bessere Wahl ist?  

Kann man so durchschnittlich sagen, wieviel Pflanzen unser Teich noch benötigt oder max. verträgt? Ich denke, ich benötige noch mehr Unterwasserpflanzen, oder? Die Wasserhyazinthe hat fast alle Blätter inzwischen braun, aber es treibt ein frisches Blatt aus. Ich reiche gerne ein Bild nach, wenn Euch Profis Winzi-Pfützen interessieren  

Das Wasser ist jetzt knapp 3 Wochen drin, Fische 2 Wochen. Das Wasser ist wunderbar klar, aber leicht braun und ich entdecke die ersten Fadenalgen und Algenbesatz auf Steinen und Folie. Ich hoffe, das ist normal?  

Viele Grüsse,
Sabine


----------



## katja (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Planzkörbe*



			
				Sabine-Schubunkin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, das ist normal?



 das ist normal und es wäre auch normal, wenn dir demnächst deine fische kieloben schwimmen!

nach einer woche schon fische einzusetzen geht gar nicht!!  

gib hier in der suche mal nitritpeak ein.... 

dass in 650 l überhaupt fische schwimmen, dazu sag ich jetzt nix....

oder doch! guten appetit im winter mit lecker fischstäbchen! 

wenn du kritik annehmen kannst und gemachte fehler bereit bist auszubügeln, bist du hier richtig  dann kann das sicher ein schöner teich werden!

falls nicht, schade um die fische


----------



## Eugen (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Planzkörbe*

hallo Sabine,

herzlich willkommen bei uns.  

Wir haben sogar ein extra Forum für Minis, wie du einen hast.

Zu deinen Fischen :

in 100 Liter 50 Stück, für 650 Liter ergibt der Dreisatz dann einen Besatz von 325 Fischen.  

Der Teich hat also (nach deiner Meinung und meiner Rechnung ) noch Platz für 320 Fische.

Nur    ist da noch Platz für Pflanzen ?


----------



## Sabine-Schubunkin (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Planzkörbe*

Ne, so hab ich das nicht gemeint. Das ein Aquarium anders kontrolliert wird als ein Teich, ist mir schon klar. Aber wenn der Fischbesatz für Euch ein unüberwindbares Problem ist, ziehe ich meine Fragen wieder zurück und wünsche Euch viel Spass mit Euren Koi-Seenplatten.

Ich les mich mal still durch die Beiträge und hoffe so , einige Tips zu finden  

Viele Grüsse,
Sabine


----------



## Eugen (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Planzkörbe*



			
				Sabine-Schubunkin schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben einen Innenfilter von Oase, ich hoffe, der hilft, das Wasser im Gleichgewicht zu halten oder besser, erst einmal zu bekommen



Na,dann sei mal guter Hoffnung.
Ich glaub es nicht.



			
				Sabine-Schubunkin schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage: Ich habe bis jetzt 3 kleine Büschel __ Wasserpest darin und 4 Pflanzkörbe mit 8 PFlanzen (__ Binsen, __ Schilf, __ Hechtkraut und etwas, dessen Namen mir jetzt nicht einfällt), ausserdem 2 Schwimmpflanzen, WAsserhyazinthe und ein Schwimmfarn.


 Wenn es wirklich Schilf sein sollte,wird nächstes jahr kaum Mehr Platz im Mini sein. Ist es aber hoffentlich nicht.
Die Schwimmpflanzen werden demnächst eh das Zeitliche segnen, da sie nicht winterhart sind.
Aber der Besatz reicht erstmal aus.



			
				Sabine-Schubunkin schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich es richtig erfasst, dass mittelgrober Sand die bessere Wahl ist?



  , das hast du richtig erfasst.


----------



## Eugen (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Planzkörbe*

Hi, nicht böse sein. :smoki 



			
				Sabine-Schubunkin schrieb:
			
		

> und wünsche Euch viel Spass mit Euren Koi-Seenplatten.



Grad Katja und ich sind alles,nur keine Liebhaber dieser Outdoor-Aquarien.

Mein erster Beitrag war auch mehr ironisch gemeint.

Zur Frage habe ich dann ja auch geantwortet.

(Ein Bild wäre nicht schlecht, da kann man sich einiges besser vorstellen  )


----------



## Sabine-Schubunkin (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Planzkörbe*

Danke für die Antwort Eugen! Ich werde diese Woche ein Bild einstellen und schaffe es hoffentlich in der Zwischenzeit, die Pflanzkörbe mit Sand zu befüllen.  

Ansonsten werde ich fleissig lesen  

Viele Grüsse,
Sabine


----------



## tomlegno (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Planzkörbe*

Hallo Sabine,

lass dich nur nicht ins Bockshorn jagen nur weil hier einige nicht lesen sondern gleich drauf los schreiben. 
Zuerst mal dieses. 650 l ist mit 5 Shubukins ok. Es sollten halt nicht allzu viele werden. Wenn du einen Innenfilter hast geht das sicherlich auch. Du musst ihn halt öfters reinigen. Besser und bequemer wäre sicher ein Filter außerhalb des Teiches. 
Achte darauf, dass du nicht zu üppig fütterst und auch nicht zu oft. 
Zum Pflanzsubstrat kann ich dir nur Kiessand empfehlen (vorher waschen). Teicherde halte ich für so einen kleinen Teich als zu „fett“, was die Nährstoffe angeht. Diese Teicherden sind immer gedüngt und damit hast du natürlich sofort die Grundlage für Algen. Ich würde die Pflanzkörbe mit der Teicherde gegen den Kies austauschen. Hallte in jedem Fall den __ Schilf un die __ Binsen im Auge, deren Wurzeln können ganz schöne Ausmaße annehmen. Im Notfall einkürzen und ausdünnen.
Ansonsten kannst du noch alle Unterwasserpflanzen reinpflanzen die du bekommen kannst, die sorgen dir für Sauerstoff. 
Du hast nur 90 cm Tiefe. Mache auf jeden Fall einen Eisfreihalter im Winter auf den Teich.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Planzkörbe*

Hei, tschuldigung, hab die 90cm gesucht, wo stehen die, ich find sie nicht verflixtnochmal...  
Es ist nicht einfach bei der Literzahl auf 90cm Tiefe zu kommen. Ist das eine Teichschale (hab ich damals verzweifelt welche gesucht, die tiefer als 60cm sind.. oder ein Folienselbstbau mit Steilwand, oder ein Riesenregenfass?

Das frage ich nur zum Thema Pflanzen. Bin nämlich begeistert von kleinen Pfützen und habe auch mehrere rumstehen. Dabei fasziniert mich hauptsächlich die Gestaltung mit Pflanzen und was ich besonders liebe, wie Insekten so einen kleinen Lebensraum im 0,nix stürmen 
Zu den Fischen lass ich mich jetzt nicht aus, weil ich bekennender Naturteichliebhaber bin Aber auch Aquarien hab ich einige hier rumstehen 
Unter anderm ein 20 Liter Outdoor mit 3 Guppys die nur von Algen und mÜckenlarven leben und 10 Redfiregarnelen.Trotzdem werd ich der Schwebe und Fadenalgen kaum Herr. Da kommt halt auchnoch die Sonneneinstrahlung dazu...

Würde sagen, das ich es toll finde auch bei begrenztem Raum oder Budget ein Wasserloch zu haben  Es gibt schöne Pflanzen, mit denen man den Miniteich toll dekorieren kann, die nicht zu stark wuchern und ihn im Gleichgewicht halten(weißt ja selber je kleiner desto instabieler, ist auch bei Aquarien so)... Mit den Fischli wirst Du selber sehen, was passiert und wer noch nie einen kranken oder gestorbenen Fisch zu beklagen hatte, werfe den ersten Fisch(platsch)... 
Mein Sohn wollte auch unbedingt einen __ Goldfisch in unserer 1200 Literpfütze, aber ich hab mich erfolgreich gewehrt. 
Schau einfach mal wie es läuft und versprich uns bitte angemessen zu reagieren, wenn was aus dem Ruder läuft, ja 
Du bist ja nicht so unerfahren wenn Du schon Aquarien hattest und kannst sehrwohl beurteilen, wann das der Fall ist und reagieren. Leider kann man Aquaristik und Miniteiche nicht 1:1 rechnen. Aber ich glaube, das Du das schon hinkriegst, wenn Du flexibel bist...

Als Pflanzen möchte ich Dir gerne noch __ Hornkraut, Myrophyllum, Lemna Triskula (alle 3 leicht zu ernten) und eine __ Zwergseerose empfehlen.
Das Hornkraut und andere zarte Pflanzen würd ich aber auchnoch in einem externen Gefäß züchten, falls sie dochmal Apettit darauf bekommen, hat man immer was zum nachwerfen. Das wächst ja 30cm in der Woche...
Nicht wuchernde Uferpflanzen wären __ Sumpfdotterblume, __ Blutweiderich, Gauklerblume, __ Pfennigkraut, 
Nadelsimse gibt einen Teppich im Bodenschlamm und sorgt auch für Sauerstoff...

Wucherer mußt du halt immer gut im Auge behalten. Die Arten in Arbeit aus und bei Folie kann das auch gründlich schief gehen...

Ein Bild wäre schön, dann könnt man mehr dazu sagen.

VG Monika

ahhh, hab die 90cm gefunden, die stehen im Profil...


----------



## tomlegno (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Planzkörbe*

Hi Monika,

90 cm guckst du im Profil.

gruß
Tom


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Planzkörbe*

 Jaja, habs schon, danke 

VG Monika


----------



## katja (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Planzkörbe*



			
				tomlegno schrieb:
			
		

> lass dich nur nicht ins Bockshorn jagen nur weil hier einige nicht lesen sondern gleich drauf los schreiben.






da du damit ja nur eugen und mich meinen kannst......was haben wir denn deiner meinung nach NICHT gelesen?


----------



## Sabine-Schubunkin (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Planzkörbe*

Hallo zusammen,

hey, keine Streitereien bitte  Ich habe schon klar verstanden, dass das Thema Fische und welche Fische sehr kontrovers gesehen wird und akzeptiere da jede Ansicht  
Und ich verspreche auch, wenn ich merke, das funktioniert nicht mit den Fischen, dann lasse ich es.

Ich mache jeden Tag eine "Volkszählung" uns schau sie mir genau an. Einer war von Anfang an etwas anders, schwimmt nicht gerade, dünner Bauch, frisst aber halbwegs normal. Bei ihm mach ich mir Sorgen, was aber nicht am Teich liegt.

Vielen Dank für die Tips. Die Pflanzen kann ich doch mit Kies in die Töpfe setzen oder? Habe verstanden,d ass sich Töpfe besser für kleine Teiche eignen, weil die Wucherei verhindert wird und er sich dann besser reinigen lässt? Bin verwirrt, weil Eugen meint, genug Pflanzen und Monika, doch noch jede Menge rein  Unterwasserpflanzen können nur helfen, nicht schaden, oder?

Im Gartencenter wurde mir geraten, die Seerose erst im Frühjahr zu setzen. habe es so verstanden, weil ich sie nach und nach erst in die Länge züchten muss und dann käme schon der Winter. Oder so ähnlich....

Der Teich wurde mit Folie gemacht, 2 Pflanzebenen und das tiefe Loch, das eigentlich 80 cm werden sollte und jetzt eben 90 ist.

Soll ich mir Nitrit-Test-Tropfen besorgen, um so zu beobachten, ob sich der Teich gesund "entwickelt" ? Kann mir einer einen kurzen Link geben vonwegen Nitrit Nitrat? habe ihm Kopf, dass das eine - unschädlich - zuerst da ist und ein Anzeichen dafür ist, dass das andere nicht mehr fern ist. War im Aquarium irgendwie so ähnlich.

VIele Grüsse,
SAbine


----------



## Sabine-Schubunkin (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Planzkörbe*

Aha, Nitrat ist zuerst da (Kot, Pflanzen, Erde) und könnte zu Nitrit geändert werden und dass ist dann mehr als schädlich. Also sollte man doch zunächst Nitrat kontrollieren, oder?  

Viele Grüsse,
Sabine


----------



## Eugen (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Planzkörbe*

Hi Sabine



			
				Sabine-Schubunkin schrieb:
			
		

> Bin verwirrt, weil Eugen meint, genug Pflanzen und Monika, doch noch jede Menge rein  Unterwasserpflanzen können nur helfen, nicht schaden, oder?



Eugen hat gemeint, dass der Besatz "erstmal" reicht.  

Natürlich darf und kann es mehr sein.
Nur wirst du um diese Jahreszeit nicht mehr viel bekommen.

UW-Pflanzen sind immer gut.
 Wenn du noch __ Nadelkraut bekommst,das wäre ein guter Sauerstoffspender.


----------



## Sabine-Schubunkin (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Planzkörbe*

Ahso, danke Eugen. Habe schon bemerkt, dass das Angebot - zumindest in Blumenläden - sehr klein ist. Kauft man die vielleicht im Aquariumladen?  Bei Ebay hab ich auch schon diverse Anbieter im Auge....

Viele Grüsse,
SAbine


----------



## katja (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Planzkörbe*

hallo sabine!



			
				Sabine-Schubunkin schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich verspreche auch, wenn ich merke, das funktioniert nicht mit den Fischen, dann lasse ich es



ich befürchte eben, dass die fischis im winter einfrieren und dann isses zu spät....  




			
				Sabine-Schubunkin schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich mir Nitrit-Test-Tropfen besorgen, um so zu beobachten, ob sich der Teich gesund "entwickelt" ?



nitrit würde ich umgehend und evtl. sogar täglich messen, um gegebenenfalls die fischis noch retten zu können! zu den tests: empfohlen wird hier meistens ein tropfen-set, da kann man dann auch mehrere werte ermitteln. tropfentests sind sehr viel genauer als streifen.



			
				Sabine-Schubunkin schrieb:
			
		

> Kauft man die vielleicht im Aquariumladen?



wärmestens empfehlen kann ich dir www.nymphaion.de
er hat eine riiiesenauswahl, verschickt die pflanzen ohne erde (erspart das abpopeln), und sie kommen alle direkt aus seinen teichen, also nix mit künstlich hochgezüchtet und dann zusammenbruch, wenn sie das erste mal sonne sehen!! (wie bei manchen e...y-anbietern)


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Planzkörbe*

Hei, der Stickstoffkreislauf geht in der Reihenfolge:
Amoniak und Ammonium aus Fischkot>Nitrit>über Filter/Schlammbakterien>Nitrat>Entfernung durch Pflanzen oder Wasserwechsel> Pflanzen werden gefressen oder Sterben im Herbst ab und ergeben wieder Amoniak und Ammonium> Kreislauf geschlossen...

Wenn die Bakterien es nicht schaffen(aus welchen Gründen auch immer) das Nitrit zu Nitrat umzuwandeln, kann es Nitritvergiftung geben...
Filterbakterien müssen erst wachsen. Das dauert mind. 3 Wochen Vorher ist nur unvollständige Verstoffwechelung möglich...Einen Filter kann man auch ohne Fische füttern, damit er schneller funzt...

Amonium und Nitrat wird auch von Wasserpflanzen aufgenommen und dem Stickstoffkreislauf so entzogen (ernten)

VG Monika


----------



## tomlegno (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Planzkörbe*

Hallo Sabine,

wenn du dich jetzt in Baumärkten mal umschaust kann es sein, dass du Wasserpflanzen reduziert bekommst. Die Saison ist ja eigentlich vorbei und die wachsen dir noch in diesem Jahr an. 
Eugen hat schon Recht, dass die „Überwasser“-Pflanzen vorerst ausreichen. Die wachsen ja noch, wenn nicht, dann kannst du nächstes Jahr immer noch zukaufen, glaub ich aber nicht. Wenn, dann Unterwasserpflanzen. In die Körbe zu pflanzen ist vollkommen richtig, nur so kannst du ihnen „Herr(in)“ bleiben (die Wucherei kannst du nicht verhindern, aber eindämmen wenn du ausdünnst). Wenn in Kies, dann vorher den kies waschen.
Dass es mit den Fischen nicht funktioniert soll kann ich so nicht dastehen lassen. Ich hatte jahrelang Goldfische in einem Bottisch, der nicht tiefer als 80 cm war. Denen ging es auch im Winter gut. 
Ansonsten wirst du mit der „Biologie“ auf deinen gesamten Teich als Biofilter bauen müssen. Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass du im Innenfilter mehr erreichst als Grobschmutz zu entfernen. Aber o.k., bei 5 Shubukin (wenn´s dabei bleibt und die sich nicht vermehren wie d´Sau) soll das auch kein Problem darstellen. Ich kann dir wirklich nur raten, wenn überhaupt, dann sehr sparsam füttern und ab und zu einen Teilwasserwechsel zu machen (so um die 50l).

@Katja, also zum Streiten ist mir wahrlich nicht zu Mute, nur soviel, warum sollen in 650l keine 5 Fische schwimmen? Sind immerhin 110l pro. Deine Bemerkung mit den Fischstäbchen – na ja. Bei 90 cm, ich hatte bisher noch nie mehr als maximal 30cm Eis im Winter auf dem Teich. Ich verstand deine und Eugens Antwort schon ein bisschen mies redend. Ich finde es halt nicht gerade ok wenn man jemand, der sich freut dass er einen Teich angelegt hat gleich mal mit allem Negativen was passieren kann bombadiert.  

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Planzkörbe*

Servus Tom



> Das Wasser ist jetzt knapp 3 Wochen drin, Fische 2 Wochen. Das Wasser ist wunderbar klar, aber leicht braun und ich entdecke die ersten Fadenalgen und Algenbesatz auf Steinen und Folie. Ich hoffe, das ist normal?


Wie würdest du denn diesen Satz interpretieren  

Keiner will hier jemand seinen Teich "madig" reden  

Das waren berechtigte Einwände/Tipps/Vorschläge.

Und Gott sei Dank sind wir alle nicht gleich, sondern ein jeder interpretiert halt anders  .


----------



## tomlegno (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Planzkörbe*

Hallo helmut,

natürlich war das falsch, aber es ist doch schon passiert. 
Einen Hinweis auf Fischstäbchen etc. find ich eben absolut negativ. 
Ebenso die Berechnung auf 320 Fische. Helfen ja, aber nicht so Negativ.
Sorry, so seh ich das halt. Damit will ich´s auch belassen.
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Eugen (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Planzkörbe*



			
				tomlegno schrieb:
			
		

> ...nur weil hier einige nicht lesen sondern gleich drauf los schreiben...



Mein lieber Tom, wenn du dein eigenes Getippsel auch befolgen würdest, hättest du dir u.a. deinen letzten Beitrag sparen können. 

Die Diskussion mit Sabine hat inzwischen eine "andere Ebene" erreicht.  

@ Sabine

Ich warte auf dein Teichbild 
da ich ab morgen nicht mehr so häufig ON bin.


----------



## tattoo_hh (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Planzkörbe*

hallo sabine und willkommen hier 

schubis werden 30cm groß, aber das hast bestimmt schon nachgelesen.
aber nun hast du sie ja. wenn alles klappt, du den teich abdeckst, rechtzeig aufhörst zu füttern bekommst du vieleicht auch alle über den winter. der vergleich mit dem AQ ist ja insofern "tinnef" da man schubi's kaum mit neon's oder der gleichen vergleichen kann. aber wie man wasserwerte im auge behält weisst du ja... zur not immer TWW...
lies hier und in anderen foren (nimm' auch mal die golfisch und schubiseiten) und ändere nächstes jahr das umfeld für die fische.

ich hab mal mit beten, völlig ahnungslos und ohne kenntnis irgendeines forums oder der gleichen 27 goldies und 8nasen in einer 600l pfütze über den winter gebracht (gut war in hamburg, regenwinter 06/07 und mit styropor abgedeckt und die fische haten 4~5cm) und "nur" 2goldies verluste gehabt. eigendlich ein wunder das bestimmt nicht reproduzierbar ist.
daher frag ich mich wo du deine 90cm tiefe her bekommst. alle wannen die ich kenne (bis 1000~1200l) sind nur 55~65cm tief...


----------



## jochen (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Planzkörbe*

Hi Sabine,



			
				Sabine-Schubunkin schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, Nitrat ist zuerst da (Kot, Pflanzen, Erde) und könnte zu Nitrit geändert werden und dass ist dann mehr als schädlich. Also sollte man doch zunächst Nitrat kontrollieren, oder?
> 
> Viele Grüsse,
> Sabine



hier habe ich versucht auf einfacher Art den Nitritpeak zu erklären.



> Im Teich und im Filter bilden sich Bakterien,
> die wandeln die produzierten Stickstoffe  der Fische und andere Stickstoffe in einer Kette zum ungiftigen Nitrat um.
> 
> Diese Kette fängt mit den Stickstoffen an..
> ...


----------



## Eugen (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Planzkörbe*

hallo Carsten,

guggst du :



			
				Sabine-Schubunkin schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Der Teich wurde mit Folie gemacht, 2 Pflanzebenen und das tiefe Loch, das eigentlich 80 cm werden sollte und jetzt eben 90 ist.



ich habe aber auch erst an eine "Wanne" gedacht.


----------



## tattoo_hh (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Planzkörbe*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe aber auch erst an eine "Wanne" gedacht.



jaja... die kurzsichtigen und brillenträger.. immer die selben 

nur bei 2pflanzebenen und ein loch von 90cm?? die ausmaße bzw fotos wegen form würd ich gerne sehen...


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Pflanzkörbe*

Hallo Susanne, 

herzlich willkommen hier im Forum ! 

ich hatte in meinem alten kleinen Teich die Pflanzen lediglich in Kies gesetzt und nach dem Kauf die Erde weitestgehend runter, bin damit ganz gut gefahren. Zu viel Pflanzen gibt es eigentlich nicht, allerdings glaub ich das Du für Deine Teichgröße ggf. zu stark __ wuchernde Pflanzen hast und hier etwas mehr pflegend eingreifen musst. 

Nun kommt ein off topic Teil, den ich mir allerdings um das Wohl der Fische willen nicht verkeifen kann: 

off topic 
_etwas verwundert bin ich allerdings darüber, das eine "alte Aquarianerin" mit Nitritpeak offensichtlich nichts anfangen kann. Auch verwundert mich die von Dir genannte Literzahl mit der restlichen Beschreibung zusammen. Ich bin sehr gespannt auf Bilder. 

50 Kleinstfische im Aquarium sind etwas gänzlich anderes als  Shubunkin im Teich.
Tom hat vollkommen Recht ! Eugens Beispiel mit 320 Fischen war total überzogen, genau so überzogen, wie ein AQ mit Kleinstfischen mit Shubunkinhaltung im Teich zu vergleichen. 

Tom, wenn Du schreibst das wär Ok in 650 liter, welche Erklärung hast Du dann für das vermehrte Auftreten von Fischproblemen besonders bei so kleinen Teichen ? (Einfach mal Krankheitenforum analysieren). 

Auch wenn das hier mit den Fischen total off topic ist. Wir sehen gerade  in einem anderen Thread, wohin das führt, wenn man sich nicht um die Basics kümmert und anstatt Nitritpeak zu kennen und den Teich einzufahren nur über verschiedene Besiedlungsflächen von Filtermedien diskutiert. 

Susanne, Dir und Deinen Fischen zu liebe: Lies hier mal das Basiswissen durch,
und glaub auch mal dem einen oder anderen Ratschlag. 

Im übrigen finde ich die Polemik bezueglich großer Koi - Seenplatten ziemlich überflüssig, und ich find es macht keinen Sinn hier irgendwelche Wertungen in der Teichgröße zu treffen. 
Hier im Forum tummeln sich Besitzer teurer Luxusschwimm- oder Koiteiche neben den Erbauern kleiner Biotope, die manchmal nicht größer sind als ein Eimer. Das tolle an dem Forum ist, das alle von dem anderen lernen können (wenn sie bereit sind das anzunehmen). 
Hier gibts Koiteiche die sind lieblos hingeklatscht und Miniteiche, die nicht wirklich toll und überlegt sind. Aber es gibt zum Glück viel mehr liebevoll bepflanzte Kleinteiche und technisch durchdachte Koiteiche als schlechte Beispiele. 

Wer Ohren hat der höre - Wer Augen hat der sehe ! Und nehm von allen hier im Forum das Beste für Deinen Teich und Du hast einen genialen Teich.​_​
Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Sabine-Schubunkin (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Pflanzkörbe*

Hallo und danke für die Anregungen  

Heute abend werde ich ein Bild einstellen, auch wenn ich eigentlich auf schöneres Wetter warten wollte, aber Eugen will mir bei den Pflanzen helfen, deshalb mach ich das jetzt.

Die Fische waren/sind meine letzte Chance auf "Haustiere", ich hab mich so darauf gefreut :? Der Teichhelfer, ein Freund vom Vater meines Freundes hat mir eben das gesagt, was ich gemacht habe: Wenn das Wasser nach einer Woche ok ist, können Fische rein, Teicherde in die Töpfe, usw.. Also, ganz blauäugig und ohne Infos bin ich da nun auch nicht rangegangen.

Ausserdem kenne ich einige Leute, die würdet Ihr wahrscheinlich kreuzigen und dem Tierschutz melden, die halten Fische in viel kleineren Gefässen, da hatte ich meinen Teich schon als Luxus-Domizil betrachtet  

Vor dem Winter hatte ich übrigens die geringste Angst, weil es 1. kaum noch kalte Winter bei uns gibt (Meerbusch) und 2. bei drohendem Dauerfrost hätte ich keine Probleme mir ein 50 Liter Becken in ein kühles Zimmer zu stellen, Filter, Sauerstoffstein, falls erforderlich, und die Brüder dort überwintern. Wie ist die Idee?

Wolf, für meine Polemik möchte ich mich entschuldigen, konnte ich mir eben nicht verkneifen, weil sie mir auch gleich entgegen wehte :friede 
Wenn ich den Platz und das Geld dafür hätte, hätte ich nichts lieber als einen riesigen Koi-Teich, der am besten gleichzeitig noch Biotop und Schwimmteich wäre  

Mit unserem klitzekleinen Reihenhausgarten, den ich vor 8 Wochen angelegt habe und jetzt mit dem Teich ist tatsächlich einer meiner grossen Träume in Erfüllung gegangen und ich bin voll und ganz zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.

Nitrit / Nitrat war in meinem Aquarium kein grosses Thema, ich hatte in unserer Familie die beste Wasserqualität, die wenigsten Algen und die schönsten Fische, die allerdings nicht sehr anspruchsvoll waren und sich bei der Züchtung bereits durch Wasserhärte und Temperatur manipulieren liessen.

So, das wollte ich loswerden.

Viele Grüsse,
Sabine


----------



## Sabine-Schubunkin (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Pflanzkörbe*

So, nun versuche ich mal die Bilder einzustellen  

Klappt nicht, bilder zu gross, muss ich erstmal überlegen, wie ich die kleiner bekomme. Leider muss ich kurz weg und versuche es später.

Gruss
Sabine


----------



## Sabine-Schubunkin (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Pflanzkörbe*

Eugen hilft mir netterweise gleich bei den Bildern.

In der Zwischenzeit kann ich ja noch etwas dazu erzählen:

Ein Bild von weit weg soll den Teich in seiner Umgebung zeigen,
die weissen Untertassen habe ich auf die Pflanzebenen gelegt, um das Wasser besser zu zeigen. Auf der 2. Ebene hab ich Dreck aufgewirbelt, also Algen glaube ich, deshalb sind dort Schwebeteilchen zu sehen.

Ich habe heute abend PH-Wert und Nitrit gemessen. Nitrit ist ein hübsches sonnengelb, also weniger als 0,3, beim PH-Wert bin ich mir nicht sicher, die Blau-Abstufungen finde ich schwer zu bewerten, ich würde sagen 8, mit Tendenz zu 8,5. also, NOCH okay, denke ich? Die anderen 3 werte, die das Set hergibt habe ich noch nicht gemessen.

Am Teich links oben ist ein kleiner Bachlauf von 50 cm.

Mehr Neues fällt mir nicht ein  

Viele Grüsse,
Sabine


----------



## Biotopfan (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Pflanzkörbe*

Hei, die Bilder muß man im Fotoprogram kompremieren. Das geht ganz einfach, wenn man weiß wie  Aber Eugen erklärt es Dir ja sicher...

Freu mich schon auf die Bilder  

VG Monika


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Pflanzkörbe*

Im Zweifel fuer die Bilder: www.verkleinern.de 

Gruß
Wolf


----------



## jochen (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Pflanzkörbe*

Hi Sabine,



			
				Sabine-Schubunkin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute abend PH-Wert und Nitrit gemessen. Nitrit ist ein hübsches sonnengelb, also weniger als 0,3,



Also dieser gemessene Wert bringt so gut wie nichts...

das kann bedeuten du hast einen kaum nachweisbaren Wert, also nahe 0,0mg/ltr, das wäre vollkommen iO....

oder 0,29mg/ltr ...

ein Nitritwert über 0,2mg/ltr...kann man in einem Gartenteich schon mehr als bedenklich bezeichnen...

mit was hast du gemessen ?

Ich persönlich würde immer zu Tröpfchentests raten, da lohnt sich dann wirklich das dafür gezahlte Geld,

Teststreifen sind nach meinen Erfahrungen eher für dir Katz,
will damit sagen sehr ungenau.


----------



## Sabine-Schubunkin (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Pflanzkörbe*

:shock  Na, super!! Habe ich jetzt einen falschen Test für 29 EUR gekauft? :? Das sind Tropfen, ein Laborset von Tetra, für PH, Nitrit, GH, KH und noch eines. Mönsch, das ist aber bescheuert


----------



## Digicat (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Pflanzkörbe*

Servus Sabine

Schrei nicht so    

Wenns ein Tröpfchen-Test ists gut.
Nur 





> Nitrit ist ein hübsches sonnengelb, also weniger als 0,3


läßt mich ein bisschen Zweifeln  

Das müßte genauer zum ablesen gehen  

Nur ich hätte mir diesen gekauft.


----------



## Sabine-Schubunkin (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Pflanzkörbe*

Servus Helmut,

okay, ich bin wieder ruhig  

Nein, eindeutig nein. Hab ich einen Fehler gemacht, weil das Set für´s Aquarium gedacht ist?  Die Tabelle zeigt gelb für kleiner als 0,3 und orange für grösser als 0,3.

Viele Grüsse,
Sabine


----------



## jochen (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Pflanzkörbe*

Hi Helmut,



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Sabine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sabine-Schubunkin (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Pflanzkörbe*

 In dem Begleitheft steht, ein Wert von 8 über längere Zeit wäre sehr bedrohlich.  

Aber bis 0,3 ist doch zumindest nicht sooooooooo schlecht?

VG
Sabine


----------



## Eugen (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Pflanzkörbe*

Hallo Sabine und all die anderen "Bildersüchtlinge"

Bevor ich mich gleich ins WE verabschiede, die Bilder von Sabines Teich:

Foto ...etwas näher...Foto 

Foto ...und ganz nah...Foto 


Allen ein schönes WE,  ich werde es bestimmt haben.


----------



## Sabine-Schubunkin (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Pflanzkörbe*

Vielen Dank Eugen!


----------



## glasklar (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Pflanzkörbe*

hi sabine:willkommen 

wenn dein teich der sehr gut aussieht  
90 cm tief ist ? hat er locker 1000 liter oder mehr


----------



## Sabine-Schubunkin (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Pflanzkörbe*

Danke schön  

Hmm, eigentlich hat mein Freund den Wasserzähler beim Einfüllen kontrolliert  Aber ich mess nochmal, vielleicht ist er ja doch nicht 90 tief  

Viele Grüsse,
Sabine


----------



## Sabine-Schubunkin (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Pflanzkörbe*

Hallo zusammen,

Eugen war so nett, mir nach seinen Tauchgängen im Teich einige PFlanzen zukommen zu lassen, jetzt sieht es schon ein wenig mehr nach Teich aus:

Das __ Pfeilkraut hat zwar gelbe Blätter, aber es blüht wunderschön  

Dieses hübsche einzelne treibende Pflänzchen, weiss ich den Namen nicht  

Das salatähnliche __ Nadelkraut ist ein tolles Versteck für die Fische.

Beim Auspacken der PFlanzen auf einer Mauer hüpften dort 2 kleine graue Monster herum, ich nehme an, es sind Labellenlarven, die natürlich ohne Fotosession sofort in´s Wasser durften  

Viele Grüsse,
Sabine


----------



## glasklar (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Pflanzkörbe*

hallo sabine

die pflanze auf dem rechten bild müsste tannenwedel sein


----------



## Eugen (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Pflanzkörbe*

Hallo Willi,

nene, da irrst du dich.

Tannenwedel sehen so aus :
Foto . . . oder so :  Foto 

Auf dem rechten Bild ist eine __ Papageienfeder zu sehen ( Myriophyllum aquaticum )


----------



## Kareem (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Pflanzkörbe*

Sind das do oben links riesige Muschelblumen????


----------



## Sabine-Schubunkin (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Pflanzkörbe*

Hallo Kareem,

es ist zwar meine erste __ Muschelblume, aber ich denke, sie hat eine normale Grösse  Sie hat wohl ein paar Junge bekommen, aber die Hauptpflanze hat so 15 cm im Durchmesser.

Viele Grüsse,
Sabine


----------



## Ergolinchen (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Pflanzkörbe*

  sabine,

netter teich, gefällt mir... trotz kleinem garten.  
vielleicht kannst ihn ja mal etwas größer machen... evtl.
also meine __ muschelblume (__ wassersalat) ist auch so groß hat so einige babys.

:cu


----------



## Sabine-Schubunkin (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Substrat für Pflanzkörbe*

Hallo Ergolinchen,

danke schön  

Tja, die Idee hatte ich auch schon. Nachdem wir jetzt 3 Monate den Garten und den Teich angelegt haben, sagte ich zu meinem Freund "vielleicht machen wir den Teich ja mal grösser"  Ich denke, er stand danach kurz vor einer Ohnmacht  Dabei muss er doch "nur" das Grobe machen  

Viele Grüsse,
Sabine


----------

